
MPEG-LA Announces MPEG-DASH Patent Portfolio License - clouddrover
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/News/Online-Video-News/MPEG-LA-Announces-MPEG-DASH-Patent-Portfolio-License-114873.aspx
======
clouddrover
Link to the MPEG LA's patent pool page since it's not in the article:
[http://www.mpegla.com/main/programs/MPEG-
DASH/Pages/Intro.as...](http://www.mpegla.com/main/programs/MPEG-
DASH/Pages/Intro.aspx)

